# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  Bio-robotics Laboratory, School of Mechanical Engineering, Purdue University, West Lafayette, Indiana, USA

## Airicist

engineering.purdue.edu/~xdeng

youtube.com/@purduebio-roboticslab9137

Principal Investigator - Xinyan Deng

Projects:

Hummingbird robot

----------

